# 5.1 output........Please HELP ! ! !



## zany (Jul 4, 2007)

Hi friends.....Recently i buyed a Videocon DVD player which supports 5.1 speakers...and also i buyed a Creative 5.1 speakers.......Well but the problem is when i burn a mp3 disc in Nero and play it in the videocon player...output is available only in two speakers !!!!....but when i played a original DVD [sony bmg "Rang De Basanti"]....it plays very well and output is available on all the speakers....so if it is the problem with writing the cd/dvd...Then please guide me how to write a cd/dvd to have output in all the speakers of 5.1...


----------



## garefield (Jul 4, 2007)

its beacuse the songs u burn on ur cd were 2 channel sound they were not 5.1 songs so only 2 spakers appear to sound while others r quit to tell u most of the songs r 2 channel stereo


----------



## slugger (Jul 4, 2007)

AFAIK data in mp3 r encoded using 2 channels, bcos of which u r able 2 hear sound from only 2 speakers. ders simple no data 2 b rtransmitted 2 the other channels

as 4 ur DVD, it is bcos the audio has been encoded in 5.1 channels so you can hear a particular sound from dat particular speaker. each speakers has been alloted a dedicated audio stream

DAt is y u must have read in the various speaker reviews dat if u r into muzik u must buy a 2.1 speaker whereas if u r into moviez u must buy a 5.1 set

you cud try to encode ur songs in mp3 surround encoder

heres a little background



> MP3 SX converts two-channel content into surround. MP3 SX achieves a stable localization of vocalists and solo instruments even off the sweet spot. Additionally, MP3 SX presents the feeling of envelopment by analyzing the ambience sounds already present in the stereo source. MP3 SX supports a seamless transition from stereo to surround sound.


----------



## zany (Jul 4, 2007)

slugger said:
			
		

> AFAIK data in mp3 r encoded using 2 channels, bcos of which u r able 2 hear sound from only 2 speakers. ders simple no data 2 b rtransmitted 2 the other channels
> 
> as 4 ur DVD, it is bcos the audio has been encoded in 5.1 channels so you can hear a particular sound from dat particular speaker. each speakers has been alloted a dedicated audio stream
> 
> ...


Thank you ....... But none of the links work .... so please update them ....


----------



## slugger (Jul 4, 2007)

der seems 2 b no problem
here r d direct links

*MP3 Surround Encoder for creation of MP3 Surround files.*

*WinAmp PlugIn for MP3 Surround playback*


assuming dat ur using Windoze

as 4 d background link ders no problem at all just click on it and read the info dat appears on the window dat opens


----------



## ayush_chh (Jul 4, 2007)

thanks a lot slugger for the links.....
@zany u also get some free dts files on net u can download them if u waana listen to 5.1 music...


----------



## sashijoseph (Jul 4, 2007)

Look if there's some option to upmix stereo files or sth in the DVD player's audio options.


----------



## goobimama (Jul 5, 2007)

I'm not sure if your DVD player can upmix to 5.1, but depending on your soundcard software, it should upmix it to stereoX2, which duplicates the front two onto the rear...


----------



## zany (Jul 5, 2007)

ok thank you .... now it worked.....but i dint get much help.....will the output be available from all the 5 speakers if i write DVD AUDIO [NOT DVD MP3]...?




			
				slugger said:
			
		

> der seems 2 b no problem
> here r d direct links
> 
> *MP3 Surround Encoder for creation of MP3 Surround files.*
> ...


----------



## slugger (Jul 6, 2007)

zany said:
			
		

> ok thank you .... now it worked.....but i dint get much help.....will the output be available from all the 5 speakers if i write DVD AUDIO [NOT DVD MP3]...?


this sw is basically 4 mp3 encoding, but i'm not sure 'cause i don't have  5.1 so did not try encoding it, y don't u try it and keep us posted on d reults


----------



## slugger (Jul 9, 2007)

ax3 said:
			
		

> i like 2 hear mp3 songs on my SONY system through WINAMP bt the output sound isnt THAT as it sounds in a HEADPHONE ......
> 
> any plugin 2 play these files @ same volume or increase output ???
> 
> i have even changed the wires connecting them ........ bt no use ......



u cud try out these DSP plugins in combination, 2 see how it works out

*Enhancer*
*3D surround*
*DSP stacker*

first install the DSP stacker and then from the window dat open up select Ehancer as the first plugin and #D surround as the second

works wonders if u listneing on headphones, but was not very satisfied with this combo's performance over speakers. try it out and keep us posted. d enhancer plugin also has a boost option to increase the volume


----------



## arnab2kool (Jul 10, 2007)

I have one good DSP plugin. works great if you can configure it well. Configuring the equalizer is just like 123. If you need it give me a pm containing your email address and I will give you the full version! And the equalizer settings that I am using in my computer, and it sounds excellent.

Thank you.


----------



## dabster (Jul 10, 2007)

yes,
1. You will need to upmix the "stereo mp3" to "mp3 surround" using the software given in the links and burn them on disc. 
2 Burning a DVD-Audio will work, but not an optimal solution as then you will be upmixing the stereo mp3 to a very high bitrate, thus wasting space...
3. On the other note I think there should be some option in the DVD player to upmix the mp3 stereo  output to 5.1 channels...

Let me know the Player Model which has capability to upmix stereo so I will take care when I buy the player...


----------



## dabster (Jul 17, 2007)

Were you able to make it work...?


----------



## karan_kapoorr (Nov 10, 2008)

i am having sony home theater system i want that all my speakers work.prsently 
my centre speker doesn't work. when i play original movie cd  centre speker work's.i want that when i play mp3 songs my centre speaker should work.is there any software for this


----------



## rhitwick (Nov 10, 2008)

slugger said:


> *WinAmp PlugIn for MP3 Surround playback*


Mil gaya.....
Thanx.


----------



## ajayritik (Nov 10, 2008)

^^ offtopic. I heard from my friend that we need a 5.1 sound card on the PC to get the 5.1 surround system Effect. But I see many friends of mine who dont have an additional sound card but still use 5.1 Speakers. Can someone give info on this?


----------



## rhitwick (Nov 10, 2008)

^ now a days, many of the decent motherboards supply 5.1 sound card inbuilt .
So, nothing to be astonished of.


----------



## karan_kapoorr (Nov 10, 2008)

rhitwick said:


> ^ now a days, many of the decent motherboards supply 5.1 sound card inbuilt .
> So, nothing to be astonished of.


please reply to query of mine



ajayritik said:


> ^^ offtopic. I heard from my friend that we need a 5.1 sound card on the PC to get the 5.1 surround system Effect. But I see many friends of mine who dont have an additional sound card but still use 5.1 Speakers. Can someone give info on this?


please reply
i am having sony home theater system i want that all my speakers work.prsently 
my centre speker doesn't work. when i play original movie cd  centre speker work's.i want that when i play mp3 songs my centre speaker should work.is there any software for this 
please help me in this situation


----------



## rhitwick (Nov 11, 2008)

@Karan,
Just google the name of the motherboards ur frnds use, and u'll get to know that they all have at least 5.1 channel sound support (if built within 2yrs)


----------



## sashijoseph (Nov 11, 2008)

@Karan
You may try using Matrix-Mixer.
Download here : *sourceforge.net/project/showfiles.php?group_id=76433

Which soundcard are you using?

In your Sony system look for an option like 5.1 upmixing or 5.1 emulation or sth. like that.


----------



## dabster (Mar 7, 2009)

or just simply ffdshow decoder, which actually upmixes to 5.1 Channels.


----------



## ajayritik (Mar 7, 2009)

dabster said:


> or just simply ffdshow decoder, which actually upmixes to 5.1 Channels.


Dude you really bumped into an old thread!



rhitwick said:


> @Karan,
> Just google the name of the motherboards ur frnds use, and u'll get to know that they all have at least 5.1 channel sound support (if built within 2yrs)


Sorry for bumping into an old thread. I guesss you were replying to my query. I have the following motherboard. Would I have an inbuilt 5.1 sound card or would I need to buy a separate one?
Intel Desktop Board DG965RY


----------



## rhitwick (Mar 7, 2009)

ajayritik said:


> Sorry for bumping into an old thread. I guesss you were replying to my query. I have the following motherboard. Would I have an inbuilt 5.1 sound card or would I need to buy a separate one?
> Intel Desktop Board DG965RY



As per this and this ur board supports 5.1 channel sound


----------



## Bookworm (Mar 8, 2009)

Many motherboards support 5.1 channel.  I think it is because of the quality of the CDs


----------



## ajayritik (Mar 8, 2009)

Bookworm said:


> Many motherboards support 5.1 channel.  I think it is because of the quality of the CDs


What CDs? I didn't get you.


----------



## pc_game_lover2004 (Mar 8, 2009)

guys why the music is not recorded in 5.1 channels


----------



## Bookworm (Mar 8, 2009)

ajayritik said:


> What CDs? I didn't get you.



Some CDs are scratched. They don't run or don't give good sound quality. I faced the same thing in my PC two days back when I inserted a scratched CD.


----------



## dheeraj_kumar (Mar 8, 2009)

@ajay

I have the same motherboard and can play 5.1 sound(tested with friend's speakers). However I cant solve any problems you might have, because I dont have a 5.1 speaker set.


----------



## rhitwick (Mar 8, 2009)

Guys...understand simple thing.
To get a 5.1 output its not enough to have the right H/W.
The song/movie has to be in 5.1 format.

Now, why don't they make a 5.1 audio CD I don't know. But most movie DVDs releasing now-a-days come with 5.1 channel audio.


----------



## ajayritik (Mar 8, 2009)

dheeraj_kumar said:


> @ajay
> 
> I have the same motherboard and can play 5.1 sound(tested with friend's speakers). However I cant solve any problems you might have, because I dont have a 5.1 speaker set.


I don't want you to solve any of my problems as I don't have any problem as of now. I was just checking if my motherboard supports 5.1 Sound or not.


rhitwick said:


> Guys...understand simple thing.
> To get a 5.1 output its not enough to have the right H/W.
> The song/movie has to be in 5.1 format.
> 
> Now, why don't they make a 5.1 audio CD I don't know. But most movie DVDs releasing now-a-days come with 5.1 channel audio.



I understand what you are trying to say rhitwick I was just concerned about the hardware part not about the file whether it has 5.1 or not.


----------



## rhitwick (Mar 8, 2009)

ajayritik said:


> I understand what you are trying to say rhitwick I was just concerned about the hardware part not about the file whether it has 5.1 or not.


Ur mobo supports 5.1 channel audio. I've posted it in my previous post(first page).
Even links are provided there for ur mobo spec


----------



## ajayritik (Mar 8, 2009)

rhitwick said:


> Ur mobo supports 5.1 channel audio. I've posted it in my previous post(first page).
> Even links are provided there for ur mobo spec


Yeah I got the links. Thanks for providing the same.


----------



## ajayritik (Mar 12, 2009)

rhitwick said:


> Ur mobo supports 5.1 channel audio. I've posted it in my previous post(first page).
> Even links are provided there for ur mobo spec


I have checked with my cousin who after observing the connectors at the back of my Cabinet has confirmed that I can't connect a 5.1 sound system to my PC. Is it possible for you to post an image of how the 5.1 connector at the back of the cabinet looks like so that I can check if I have similar one with me.


----------



## rhitwick (Mar 12, 2009)

ajayritik said:


> I have checked with my cousin who after observing the connectors at the back of my Cabinet has confirmed that I can't connect a 5.1 sound system to my PC. Is it possible for you to post an image of how the 5.1 connector at the back of the cabinet looks like so that I can check if I have similar one with me.



Check this link
*www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=1111756&CatId=2769

This how it should look (may vary the color coding).
Nowhere in net I could get a full view of ur mobo, only specs are there. So can't comment how ur mobo looks in terms of audio ports.

Oh, yeah, in the link, plz scroll down for a close look


----------



## amitabhishek (Mar 12, 2009)

rhitwick said:


> But most movie DVDs releasing now-a-days come with 5.1 channel audio.



This is the most common mis-conception in the market! 

Even if you buy the original DVDs of a latest Hollywood flick chances are slim that the encoding will be in 5.1 channel (most of them come in 2.1D channel). I rent movies from 70mm almost every other day and the last movie in which I enjoyed a Dolby 5.1 channel sound was The Dark knight. Each of these DVDs will cost nothing less than Rs. 599-Rs.699. So it sucks in a way that you spend a fortune on these DVDs and what you get is an inferior product. 

Some of the very few movies in which I remember enjoying 5.1 channel sound was:

Dark Knight
Fashion
Spider Man 3
Saving Private Ryan (And Man! what an experience that was...!)


----------



## rhitwick (Mar 12, 2009)

amitabhishek said:


> This is the most common mis-conception in the market!


Dude, I know how to read and where to search for audio format on a DVD.
Ya, not all but a few movies are coming today are 5.1
I own,
Jab We Met
Taare Zameen Par
The Dark Knight
(All are in 5.1 format)


----------



## amitash (Mar 12, 2009)

hey maybe one of the options on ur player might make it play from all speakers...On my sony 7.1 set dvd player theres an option to "fill speakers" and it plays the same thing from all speakers


----------



## amitabhishek (Mar 12, 2009)

rhitwick said:


> Dude, I know how to read and where to search for audio format on a DVD.



I never said you can't read or write.



amitash said:


> hey maybe one of the options on ur player might make it play from all speakers...On my sony 7.1 set dvd player theres an option to "fill speakers" and it plays the same thing from all speakers



"Filling speakers" & getting a 5.1 channel encoded sound are two different things!


----------



## ajayritik (Mar 12, 2009)

rhitwick said:


> Check this link
> *www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=1111756&CatId=2769
> 
> This how it should look (may vary the color coding).
> ...


Tough luck for me dude! I have only three ports at the back of the cabinet. I have two at the front of the cabinet but I think they are extensions. So do I have to buy an internal card for 5.1?


----------



## VideoEditingIndia (Mar 12, 2009)

> So do I have to buy an internal card for 5.1?



No, you need a Card that support CMSS-3D or Dolby ProLogic to enjoy surround sound from Stereo Music.


----------



## ajayritik (Mar 18, 2009)

One of my friends has a laptop to which he wants to connect his home theater system. How can he do this? At another friend's place I saw him using an external sound card from creative. How much would this card cost and does this card help our purpose?


----------



## VideoEditingIndia (Mar 19, 2009)

If the laptop has 5.1 analog output then there is no need of a USB Sound card. You can use software technologies like SRS, ProLogic, Neo to simulate/derive 5.1 surround from stereo.


Otherwise you can buy any USB 5.1 Soundcard with CMSS/2 or ProLogic II for surround sound. Creative cost you around 4k.


----------



## ajayritik (Mar 19, 2009)

VideoEditingIndia said:


> No, you need a Card that support CMSS-3D or Dolby ProLogic to enjoy surround sound from Stereo Music.



How much would this card cost me?


----------



## VideoEditingIndia (Mar 20, 2009)

All the basic creative cards have CMSS and some Audigys have CMSS2 while the new X-FI cards have CMSS-3D. The new Asus cards have ProLogic IIx. 

You can choose anything depending on your budget from 2000-20000

But remember, you dont need any of tease stereo upmix facilities, if you are watching 5.1 Dloby digitsl/DTS Movies only. They will come into action only for pure stereo/mono music. But they never come close to real 5.1 source.

Also remember, I never like tease upmix technologies and still love to listen pure stereo from my two active front speakers.


----------



## ajayritik (Mar 20, 2009)

VideoEditingIndia said:


> All the basic creative cards have CMSS and some Audigys have CMSS2 while the new X-FI cards have CMSS-3D. The new Asus cards have ProLogic IIx.
> 
> You can choose anything depending on your budget from 2000-20000
> 
> ...


Dude is it possible for me to check if I can connect physically the 5.1 speakers to my PC leave alone whether I get the great quality or not. If you can check the posts above some of the guys have mentioned that I can connect it.


----------



## rhitwick (Mar 20, 2009)

First, for a 5.1 speaker u'l only have three cords.
on general conception/color coding:
Green: Center
Black:Rear
Orange:Front

Connect this way and u'l set up ur 5.1 audio system.

/in ur case u say, its only three ports out there. I guess one is green (its for woofer out/speaker out)
Orange/pink (its for Line in/Mic) Sky Blue(its for Line out)

Check them and check ur MOBO manual about the ports.


----------

